# My 2020 Expenses



## debodun (Jan 9, 2021)

Gathered together all my receipts and bank statements. I was surprised at my food expenditure - it's usually around $2500, but this past year it was over $2700. I expected it to be less because I didn't have to buy pet food, but maybe because prices have risen because of COVID.

groceries - $2714.65
OOP medical - $5663.79
home (including taxes, insurance, maintenance, fuel, utilities) - $7743.95
car (including fuel, insurance, other fees) - $642.84
cable service (Internet, TV and phone) - 3630.87

I was wondering how that compares to others.               

​


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 9, 2021)

My groceries cost me a lot more last year because I started using Instacart (first for delivery and then for curbside pickup). I used to go to several stores for the best prices and look for sales and clearance items. No more. Plus I tip the shoppers. I also did some stockpiling (not a lot but more than I usually do) so that added to my grocery budget.


----------



## Jules (Jan 9, 2021)

DH has all this summarized in his spread sheets. He hasn’t done December yet, so no final numbers.

Our food expenses were definitely much higher this year.  Purchasing on sale at several stores was one of my favourite pastimes.  Also, instead of trying to read ingredients, I was just picking anything as quickly as I could.  I’m still doing that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2021)

The category that jumps out at me is the cable service.

My monthly phone and internet with free air TV, no cable, is a total of approx. $62.00/month.

My expenses from 2019 to 2020 were up approx. $2,000.00.  That increase was mainly due to an increase in income taxes. 

My expenses don't vary much from one year to the next unless I have a major purchase, donation/gift, automobile repair, or an unplanned medical expense.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2021)

Deb...How come you are paying so much for cable, internet and phone?! The highest I paid when I had all three was $1,640 for the year and I thought that was too much. I got it down to $1,214 before finally dropping the cable and home phone services.  Anyway in 2020 it's just me:
Groceries - $1.549
Medical including Medicare payments, doctors, dentist, and RX's - $1,803 (this takes into account the $552 annual reimbursement I get from the State Health Benefits program).
Home (including taxes, insurance, maintenance & utilities) - $7,785
Have no car so public transportation (which I only used twice after COVID hit) plus Ubers & Lyfts  - $181
Internet, streaming services & cell phone $1,714


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Gathered together all my receipts and bank statements. I was surprised at my food expenditure - it's usually around $2500, but this past year it was over $2700. I expected it to be less because I didn't have to buy pet food, but maybe because prices have risen because of COVID.
> 
> groceries - $2714.65
> OOP medical - $5663.79
> ...


$2714.65 a year for food?

Are you a mouse? 

It's no secret that dear husband and I love food and that we eat well, and we easily spend $800 per month on groceries.

I only wish we could get by on spending $2714.65 a year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> $2714.65 a year for food?
> 
> Are you a mouse?
> 
> ...


Is food particularly high in your area? Or is it that you eat a lot of meat? You must think I'm an ant because I only spent $1,549 on groceries.  LOL    Now that I think of it, I have to consider that for two months after COVID hit, I was getting free dinners delivered a few times a week. I did make a healthy donation to the program but won't count that in with my groceries.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Is food particularly high in your area? Or is it that you eat a lot of meat? You must think I'm an ant because I only spent $1,549 on groceries.  LOL    Now that I think of it, I have to consider that for two months after COVID hit, I was getting free dinners delivered a few times a week. I did make a healthy donation but won't count that in with my groceries.


Oh my word... I knew groceries were cheaper in the USofA, OneEyed, but I didn't realize just how much cheaper.

We aren't particularly big meat eaters, but our diet does consist of meat... at least 2-3 days a week.

I remember friends coming back from the USofA with a block of cheese, where up here that very same block of cheese would run triple, even quadruple the price.

We reside in the province of BC (British Columbia), and for those outside of Canada, the longtime and well-known saying (for years) has been... BC, Bring Cash, because our province is so expensive to call home.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 9, 2021)

Compared to the OP, her food cost for a year seems surprisingly low.  Everything else except the car expense seems quite high.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

Well, I know it' apples and oranges comparing anything between here in the UK and there in the  USA.. or should I say any *state* in the USA... but even _*I*_ did a double take at the price of the internet /phone service..

Ours for Satelite TV ( 900 channels including radio) /Fibre Optic Broadband/ 2 cellphones service ...and a landline.. is £1200 pa


----------



## MickaC (Jan 9, 2021)

After divorce #2........and moved to town.........actually haven't totalled my monthly expense
A good thing to do, someday.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2021)

@hollydolly "Well, I know it' apples and oranges comparing anything between here in the UK and there in the USA.. or should I say any *state* in the USA." So true.  What is 1200 pa (don't have the symbol on my computer's keyboard)? Do you know what that is in U.S. dollars? What does the pa stand for?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 10, 2021)

pa - per annum (?)  /  1200 pounds = $1,627.20 @ current rate.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @hollydolly "Well, I know it' apples and oranges comparing anything between here in the UK and there in the USA.. or should I say any *state* in the USA." So true.  What is 1200 pa (don't have the symbol on my computer's keyboard)? Do you know what that is in U.S. dollars? What does the pa stand for?


PA...per annum .... £1200 sterling.. = $1, 600 approx


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> PA...per annum .... £1200 sterling.. = $1, 600 approx


Okay...thank you. Sometimes I read articles on my news app that are from BBC and they'll have UK prices. I know enough to know that the USD amount is a bit more, but don't check the conversion chart to find out the differences. My cell phone bill would be about $240 less per year but I upgraded to the unlimited plan with more gigs when I thought I'd be doing much more traveling. It includes Amazon Prime membership as a perk.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 10, 2021)

We don't keep an ongoing budget, or excessively track our spending.  We have noticed an increase in food prices...especially meat products...in the past year.  That is probably due to the impact this virus has had on meat processing plants.  We've cut back on our meat consumption, a bit, which is probably good from a health standpoint.  
Most of our expenses remain the same....Internet, TV, phone, property taxes and house/car insurance, etc....although our car insurance has decreased a little as the company temporarily lowered the premiums for driving less.  
Luckily, our health care, out of pocket, expenses have remained the same.....very little....knock wood.  My retirement plan pays for most of the insurance premiums.  
Over the past year, we have saved more than usual, since our "running around" and casino visits have been reduced.  We try not to Waste money, but if we want, or need something, we get it.


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

Right now I am paying $217.40 a month for cable service. I called them once and asked if they could lower my bill. They said "Certainly. What do you want to give up?" Here is a pic of my latest bill. You tell me where thay can cut back?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

I live on mostly cheese sandwiches, salad mix, soup, cereal and crackers. I think bread is very expensive -  a cheap loaf here is $3.99. I use to save when I delivered meals because the local supermarket would send over day-old bread to the senior center and I could get all I wanted for nothing. Probably saved me $100 a year. Once in a while I get a package of ground turkey, cold cuts, fried fish or a rotisserie chicken from the grab-n-go.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Deb , a cheap sliced  loaf here ( wholemeal ) at the major supermarket is 49 pence the average price for a decent loaf of bread is around £1-. to 1.25.. 
£3.99 is HUGE .. !! and  we would only pay that amount at a specialist bakery for an artisan loaf

..again I know we're comparing countries so not really fair, but I do think £3.99 is a massive price for a basic loaf... regardless of what country


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

$3.99 USD is about £0.74. Here's a screen shot of the local market's typical offering of bread:


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't track exact spending but our grocery costs are quite low because we don't eat meat.  Hubby eats a little dairy, but not much.  Maybe $25 per month's worth.  At most we average $300/month including TP, laundry soap and other household supplies bought at markets and Costco.  Fruits and veggies are inexpensive here.   

@debodun: $4.00 a loaf is pretty high for grocery store bread unless you're talking about Dave's Killer Bread or other artisan loaves. Your small town's stores may have you over a barrel and be gouging you accordingly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> $3.99 USD is about £0.74. Here's a screen shot of the local market's typical offering of bread:
> 
> View attachment 144054


actually at the current exchange rate it's approximately £2.95


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> I live on mostly cheese sandwiches, salad mix, soup, cereal and crackers. I think bread is very expensive -  a cheap loaf here is $3.99. I use to save when I delivered meals because the local supermarket would send over day-old bread to the senior center and I could get all I wanted for nothing. Probably saved me $100 a year. Once in a while I get a package of ground turkey, cold cuts, fried fish or a rotisserie chicken from the grab-n-go.


Bread is pricey here, too. I was stocking up when it was _on sale_ for $2.99 but they haven't had a sale price for several months now. Quality bread is going for $4 - $5 a loaf.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 10, 2021)

Never has my dumb been so founded. I couldn't tell you what I spent, on what, when I spent it and how much it cost. What I can tell you is that I know that every month I spend, on average of twenty-five percent less than what I earn. Reason for that is, I pay cash, as in the filthy folding stuff and the reason for that is simple, Big Brother can't keep tabs on me, I mean, if I don't know my expenditure other than the total amount, I'm fairly sure that the profilers don't know either.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> $2714.65 a year for food?
> 
> Are you a mouse?
> 
> ...


Does that include  paper products, pet food and wine?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 144055
> Never has my dumb been so founded. I couldn't tell you what I spent, on what, when I spent it and how much it cost. What I can tell you is that I know that every month I spend, on average of twenty-five percent less than what I earn. Reason for that is, I pay cash, as in the filthy folding stuff and the reason for that is simple, Big Brother can't keep tabs on me, I mean, if I don't know my expenditure other than the total amount, I'm fairly sure that the profilers don't know either.


all the older ( that is senior) Spaniards and Italians that I know, in Spain and Italy... always use cash never card, for the very same reason you state...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> $3.99 USD is about £0.74. Here's a screen shot of the local market's typical offering of bread:
> 
> View attachment 144054


Wow!  Guess I stand corrected.  I rarely buy bread but when I do it's a store brand from Aldi.  $1.89 per loaf.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Wow!  Guess I stand corrected.  I rarely buy bread but when I do it's a store brand from Aldi.  $1.89 per loaf.


Store brand Aldi bread here is 0.45p.... https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/groceries/bakery/bread?text=bread


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't have to buy pet food and I don't buy alcohol. Another question - why have prices risen so sharply since the pandemic?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Store brand Aldi bread here is 0.45p.... https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/groceries/bakery/bread?text=bread


That's very inexpensive compared to US prices.


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't like Aldi's Web site - they don't show their prices.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> That's very inexpensive compared to US prices.


exactly that was my point with Deb...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't like Aldi's Web site - they don't show their prices.


the prices are on the aldi website link I posted


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> the prices are on the aldi website link I posted


That's the UK site.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> That's the UK site.


yes I know Deb, but as you can see it_ is _Aldi...and the food prices are all there ,


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Does that include  paper products, pet food and wine?


Paper products, yes... toilet paper and paper towels.

In an entire year I may buy 3 packages of paper towels (don't go through a lot), and 2-3 packages of toilet paper (usually aim to get the 30=60 pack).

Otherwise, strictly food products... very little in the way of junk food, and nothing in the way of pre-packaged things.

As for alcohol consumption, we go through very little. Dear husband likes to have a beer every now and then, so he buys a few (3-4) cases a year, and we might buy 3-4 bottles of wine in an entire year.


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

Why food prices are rising...

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/13/business/grocery-prices/index.html


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 10, 2021)

I haven't tracked my spending but I would guess I am spending 10,000 on groceries (including a lot of different types of bird seed, I wish I hadn't started feeding them, but now I feel like it would be cruel to stop.  Though the past month whenever the weather is good the neighbors hens and roosters come over and clean up under the bird feeder, which brings back happy memories, and this week I had a woodpecker and last week meadowlarks, but aside from a couple cardinals and bluejays there are mostly just a heck of a lot of sparrows and starlings eating my money).
I pay maybe 1,500 a year on phone/internet/tv because I cancelled my cable tv and only watch Amazon Prime tv and, rarely, live tv.  Also I mostly use my landline phone so my cellphone is on a $10 a month plan (gives me mostly text and calls, plus pitiful little bit of data).  Also I kept pestering the landline/internet company to give me the introductory special price and after a few years they got tired of me begging for it each time it expired and so they gave me the special price permanently.  I did that because several years ago I worked briefly at a company that did software for telecom companies and I learned that they DO have special prices they can give to whiny people.
For taxes, insurance, car I would guess 14,000 oh plus a few thousand for daughter's car payments, ugh.
I'm not sure on medical expenses, I would guess 9,000 including amounts I had to pay for myself + daughter and the premium payments they take out of my paycheck.
Oh dear, I can see I will have to work on serious budgeting when I retire later this year.  Tho once I get Medicare and my daughter launches into independent adulthood, there should be some reductions.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I haven't tracked my spending but *I would guess I am spending 10,000 on groceries* (including a lot of different types of bird seed, I wish I hadn't started feeding them, but now I feel like it would be cruel to stop.  Though the past month whenever the weather is good the neighbors hens and roosters come over and clean up under the bird feeder, which brings back happy memories, and this week I had a woodpecker and last week meadowlarks, but aside from a couple cardinals and bluejays there are mostly just a heck of a lot of sparrows and starlings eating my money).
> I pay maybe 1,500 a year on phone/internet/tv because I cancelled my cable tv and only watch Amazon Prime tv and, rarely, live tv.  Also I mostly use my landline phone so my cellphone is on a $10 a month plan (gives me mostly text and calls, plus pitiful little bit of data).  Also I kept pestering the landline/internet company to give me the introductory special price and after a few years they got tired of me begging for it each time it expired and so they gave me the special price permanently.  I did that because several years ago I worked briefly at a company that did software for telecom companies and I learned that they DO have special prices they can give to whiny people.
> For taxes, insurance, car I would guess 14,000 oh plus a few thousand for daughter's car payments, ugh.
> I'm not sure on medical expenses, I would guess 9,000 including amounts I had to pay for myself + daughter and the premium payments they take out of my paycheck.
> Oh dear, I can see I will have to work on serious budgeting when I retire later this year.  Tho once I get Medicare and my daughter launches into independent adulthood, there should be some reductions.


I'm glad you posted, Honey.

I take comfort in the idea that we're not the only ones spending a high dollar amount on food.

The overall cost of living has gotten out of control.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 10, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Does that include  paper products, pet food and wine?


My wine and alcohol budget is an entirely different category.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> My wine and alcohol budget is an entirely different category.


Not to pry, Ronni, but working from an estimate, what would you guess your expenditure related to wine and other alcohol products would be in a year?


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 10, 2021)

Food here is pretty cheap compared to a lot of places. I noticed big cities have higher prices.
I have two deep freeze lockers and buy meat on sale and stock up.
I have a vacuum sealer that makes a HUGE difference in storage. 
Our booze budget is higher than most I am sure. I have a small 300 btl wine cellar.
My property taxes are $12,000.00 a year alone! I need to move and downsize.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not to pry, Ronni, but working from an estimate, what would you guess your expenditure related to wine and other alcohol products would be in a year?



Between $3000-$4000 a year maybe?  I was engaging in a bit of hyperbole when I talked about our alcohol budget...it’s not like we have an entirely separate category for it. 

We enjoy cocktails or wine or beer in the evening when we’re both home from work, and after a full day of house chores, errands and work on the weekends.

I like my margaritas. He loves vodka tonics. We both enjoy wine with meals, or as sipping beverages,  and beer with Pizza or bbq. We don’t skimp on the alcoholic beverages, and enjoy mixing cocktails when family visits. 

Curious about your curiosity


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Between $3000-$4000 a year maybe?  I was engaging in a bit of hyperbole when I talked about our alcohol budget...it’s not like we have an entirely separate category for it.
> 
> We enjoy cocktails or wine or beer in the evening when we’re both home from work, and after a full day of house chores, errands and work on the weekends.
> 
> ...


Seems perfectly in order to me, because even at the 3-4 cases of beer that hubby buys each year and the 2-3 bottles of wine we buy, the bill for that would be in and around the $180 - $200 mark.

Doesn't take long to add up. 

I remember my parents would wait until the last payday before Christmas, and then they'd make a trip to the liquor store to buy a few things in case company came by, and I recall how stressed they were over it, because they really didn't have the money for it, but they were too proud to tell company they couldn't afford to have booze in the house, so they just did it.

As for my curiosity, this topic really hit home in reading how much of a differential exists between grocery prices here in Canada vs the USofA, so getting a little insight and scoop on alcohol expenditures interested me.

Thanks for the reply, Ronni.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Seems perfectly in order to me, because even at the 3-4 cases of beer that hubby buys each year and the 2-3 bottles of wine we buy, the bill for that would be in and around the $180 - $200 mark.
> 
> Doesn't take long to add up.
> 
> ...


You’re welcome!  

That budget is for the tequila and mixers that I like for margaritas, Ron’s vodka for the tonics he enjoys plus the bloody Marys that we change it up to every now and again, the Buds we enjoy with certain meals and the wine we like as an accompaniment for others.  

Occasionally we’ll do screwdrivers and/or mimosas for brunch if we’re having company (no that there’s much of that with Covid) or other mixed drinks for get togethers (again, Covid has pretty much put a cap on that. )


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Ronni said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> That budget is for the tequila and mixers that I like for margaritas, Ron’s vodka for the tonics he enjoys plus the bloody Marys that we change it up to every now and again, the Buds we enjoy with certain meals and the wine we like as an accompaniment for others.
> 
> Occasionally we’ll do screwdrivers and/or mimosas for brunch if we’re having company (no that there’s much of that with Covid) or other mixed drinks for get togethers (again, Covid has pretty much put a cap on that. )


I do see our overall yearly alcohol expenditure to increase, albeit ever so marginally once dear husband retires at the beginning of next year, seeing how we will both be home fulltime, and quite possibly around the same time I may just be hitting you up for a few of your recipes related to refreshing summer drinks, Ronni!


----------



## Jules (Jan 10, 2021)

Marg, have you never gone across the line to grocery shop?  There’s a considerable difference in food & household prices.  And many unique products.  

When the American skiers are here in the winter, it’s funny to listen to them discussing the prices.  “$2 for an avocado and it’s hard as a rock.”  
A can of refried beans was about $1 in the US, it’s $3+ here.  The Customs Agent looked at me like I was nuts when I was telling him what I bought.  
Then there’ll be some items that are cheaper in Canada.


----------



## Lee (Jan 11, 2021)

Around 350 to 400 for food. The only convenience food I buy is the occasional frozen pizza. Everything else is from scratch.

The Fibe TV and internet bill must come down, ridiculous at $260 month and not even all the available channels.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Lee said:


> *Around 350 to 400 for food.* The only convenience food I buy is the occasional frozen pizza. Everything else is from scratch.
> 
> The Fibe TV and internet bill must come down, ridiculous at $260 month and not even all the available channels.


$350-$400 (a year) on food?


----------



## Lee (Jan 11, 2021)

oops ....no that amount is for a month, I know I am frugal but not that frugal


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Lee said:


> oops ....no that amount is for a month, I know I am frugal but not that frugal


ROFLMAO!

When I read that you occasionally buy a frozen pizza, but otherwise make everything from scratch (which is what I do), I thought, how in the heck does Lee, do it? 

I was starting to believe you had the same appetite as Deb! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Property tax $5000
Home Insurance $1800
Utilities $800
Vehicle Insurance (hubby's and my vehicles) $2900
Food $9600
Telephone, gas, hydro $2700

$22,800 a year.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I do see our overall yearly alcohol expenditure to increase, albeit ever so marginally once dear husband retires at the beginning of next year, seeing how we will both be home fulltime, and quite possibly around the same time I may just be hitting you up for a few of your recipes related to refreshing summer drinks, Ronni!


Happy to share @Aunt Marg! I enjoy making cocktails, and have some good recipes. My pitcher of mojitos as a tasty summertime beverage is one my family looks forward to when they come over for a bbq or other gathering. 

One of my boys enjoys making cocktails too. His whisky sour is amazing!!  Sometimes he’ll bring over the alcohol to make his latest creation for everyone. 

I sure hope Covid is no longer a threat by this summer because we do a lot of gathering with friends and family during the warmer months.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

To add... I don't honestly know how a young couple or younger person could do it where we live.

A mortgage on a home like ours would run (at a fixed interest rate of 3.5%), approx. $2,995.62 a month (30 year), or approx. $4,281.86 a month (15 year).

Adding in the lowest monthly mortgage option with our yearly expenses, and the grand total would come to $58,747 a year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Happy to share @Aunt Marg! I enjoy making cocktails, and have some good recipes. My pitcher of mojitos as a tasty summertime beverage is one my family looks forward to when they come over for a bbq or other gathering.
> 
> One of my boys enjoys making cocktails too. His whisky sour is amazing!!  Sometimes he’ll bring over the alcohol to make his latest creation for everyone.
> 
> I sure hope Covid is no longer a threat by this summer because we do a lot of gathering with friends and family during the warmer months.


I'm coming to your house to enjoy a few tasty drinks I've never tired before, Ronni! LOL! 

Like yourself, I, too, have missed the family gatherings we regularly have.

Nothing like getting together with good company over a variety of delicious food and drink.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 11, 2021)

*Here goes.*
Cable, internet, land phone, cell phone..........290.00, month.
Hydro.......heat, air conditioning, normal usage, i see i have a lot plugged in........200.00, month
Water.......35.00, month.
Drugs.......100.00, month.
Groceries.......400.00, month.
Gas.......50.00, month..........but......in the last 10 months........100.00 total.
Auto insurance........120.00, month.
Auto maintenance, basic.........200.00, year.
Property annual taxes........1600.00, annual.
Personal shopping.......$?$?$?.
*CHOCOLATE.........not telling.*
Entertainment.........last 10 months........0000000000........normally, 50.00, month.
Spring vet bill, 3 dogs, check up, vaccinations, heartworm medicine........500.00.
Dog food, treats............too much........that's okay.
*CHOCOLATE..........NOT TELLING.*


----------



## MickaC (Jan 11, 2021)

Forgot....
House, fire insurance........1000.00, year.


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2021)

Reader's Digest web page suggest buying some items elsewhere other than Aldi's:

*https://www.rd.com/list/things-you-should-never-buy-at-aldi/*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> Marg, have you never gone across the line to grocery shop?  There’s a considerable difference in food & household prices.  And many unique products.
> 
> When the American skiers are here in the winter, it’s funny to listen to them discussing the prices.  “$2 for an avocado and it’s hard as a rock.”
> A can of refried beans was about $1 in the US, it’s $3+ here.  The Customs Agent looked at me like I was nuts when I was telling him what I bought.
> Then there’ll be some items that are cheaper in Canada.


When my sister visits from Toronto she gasps at how much less expensive our produce is.  I nearly had to break out the smelling salts when she saw green onions at 10 cents per bunch.  I didn't dare reveal that the previous week they were 12 bunches for a dollar.


----------



## Knight (Jan 11, 2021)

For your internet & TV probably a waste of time but I'll post this anyway. 

You can go online to check which T-Mobile telephone  plan suits your use type. 
https://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phone...Yp-evIX_vZLc6yc04BBoC4-EQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds 

T mobile contacted my cable company & at no cost to me transferred my number.

For your T V

Look up @ best buy
1. Smart TV  
2. Modem
3. indoor TV antenna

Smart T V's range from $119.00 to $359.00 
Modem range from $59.99 to $199.00
indoor TV antenna $34. to $160.00

The end result you have a new TV and only have to pay the $59.00 internet accsee fee plus taxes.

The indoor antenna makes it possible to watch sports on ABC NBC ABC FOX. And any other programs you like.

So depending on what you think you would be comfortable spending after looking up T V & telephone pricing. Go to a Best Buy near you & ask what combination of modem & indoor antenna would work best for you where you live. If you decided to buy then ask for their geek squad to set everything up for you. 

You could add Netflix for movies 
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/24926

All in all for less than $500.00 you could eliminate that $204.00  bill and pay for Internet access @$59.00 & Netflix if you wanted Netflix. That translates to about $125.00 a month less so the $500.00 or less would be paid off in about 4 months. Then your bill would be $59.00 plus Netflix if you wanted that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> Marg, have you never gone across the line to grocery shop?  There’s a considerable difference in food & household prices.  And many unique products.
> 
> When the American skiers are here in the winter, it’s funny to listen to them discussing the prices.  “$2 for an avocado and it’s hard as a rock.”
> A can of refried beans was about $1 in the US, it’s $3+ here.  The Customs Agent looked at me like I was nuts when I was telling him what I bought.
> Then there’ll be some items that are cheaper in Canada.


My sincere apologies, Jules, I missed your entry, and I have not the slightest how.

Yes, we used to go across the line back when the kids were little ones, not often, but a couple of times a year, and we'd bring back a fair bit of groceries and save, however, with our sagging dollar, we haven't been to the USofA forever.

I remember a time when our dollar was nearly right on par with the US dollar, and boy, were those ever good days! 

One such place we used to go was the White Elephant (I think that was the name), and my favourite place as a homemaker and mom was JC Penny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> *When my sister visits from Toronto she gasps at how much less expensive our produce is. * I nearly had to break out the smelling salts when she saw green onions at 10 cents per bunch.  I didn't dare reveal that the previous week they were 12 bunches for a dollar.


I can believe it.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> Gathered together all my receipts and bank statements. I was surprised at my food expenditure - it's usually around $2500, but this past year it was over $2700. I expected it to be less because I didn't have to buy pet food, but maybe because prices have risen because of COVID.
> 
> groceries - $2714.65
> OOP medical - $5663.79
> ...


I'm really amazed how much you pay for cable.  I don't have cable & I'm glad.  I pay $660 Canadian for internet & landline phone for a whole year.  I have a flip phone which costs me $158/year.  I guess I'm blessed!  Since I'm a Canadian I don't pay for medical visits at all but I do pay for my prescription drugs which are about $1300/year.  Yap!  I'm blessed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> Right now I am paying $217.40 a month for cable service. I called them once and asked if they could lower my bill. They said "Certainly. What do you want to give up?" Here is a pic of my latest bill. You tell me where thay can cut back?
> 
> View attachment 144050


I have Comcast, I pay pretty much the same


----------



## Jules (Jan 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> When my sister visits from Toronto she gasps at how much less expensive our produce is. I nearly had to break out the smelling salts when she saw green onions at 10 cents per bunch. I didn't dare reveal that the previous week they were 12 bunches for a dollar.


I’d be right beside her on the floor.  Yours will be nice and fresh too.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 11, 2021)

It seems like some things even out.  Some of us pay less for food but more for utilities or gasoline, more for some taxes and services but less for others.  Produce costs here are low because we're near the California Central Valley, which provides 25% of the US food supply.  We're also quite close to Mexico, another wonderful source of fresh produce.    

All told it runs an average of $4000 per month for DH & I to comfortably float this boat without travel or big extras. And that's with paid-off cars and no mortgage.     

So be it.


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2021)

Oops - made a mistake on that cable bill. It did seem high to me, too. I re-calculated it and it's actually $2572.13 - that averages $214.34 a month - still kinda high. My electric bill is probably lower that most other people's - $440.95 (average $36.75 a month).


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Oops - made a mistake on that cable bill. It did seem high to me, too. I re-calculated it and it's actually $2572.13 - that *averages* *$214.34 a month* - still kinda high. My electric bill is probably lower that most other people's - $440.95 (average $36.75 a month).


That's exactly my cable bill.  A lot of money, I thought it was because of where I live.  My provider is Optimum (Cablevision).


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 12, 2021)

Wondered how I came out even though we budget and have for many years.

Annual Expenses

AARP    $16.00  (for senior discounts)
Auto Insurance    $425.00 (1 auto Full/$1,000 Ded)
CostCo    $65.00
Amazon Prime $119.00
Netflix $168.00 (2 screens)
Amb Ins/copays $65.00
1st HO Ins $320.00
1st HO taxes $414.00
2nd HOA Fees $325.00
ISP  $480.00
Health Ins Rider $393.00

Sub Total $232.00/$2,790.00

Monthly Expenses

Auto Loan $222.00
Wireless $54.00
Utilities $121.00
Rent/Fees/Dues $750.00

Sub Total  $1,540.00/$21,270.00

Food/Trans

Food $600.00
Trans $20.00

Sub Total $620.00/$7,440.00

Total $2,392.00/$31,500.00 Net monthly income $5,270.00/$62,000.00 (wife's inc/expenses excluded)


----------



## Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That's exactly my cable bill.  A lot of money, I thought it was because of where I live.  My provider is Optimum (Cablevision).


We like most began cable service with bundle & save. Didn't take long to discover that we didn't watch 99% of the bundle. Toss in modem rental, landline phone & the monthly bill was high. 

Looking long term investing in a one time purchase of  

1.NETGEAR 
NETGEAR Nighthawk Cable Modem Wi-Fi Router Combo C7000-Compatible with Cable Providers Including Xfinity by Comcast, Spectrum, Cox for Cable Plans Up to 400 Mbps | AC1900 Wi-Fi Speed | DOCSIS 3.0

2.NETGEAR Nighthawk X6 Smart Wi-Fi Router (R8000) - AC3200 Tri-band Wireless Speed (Up to 3200 Mbps) | Up to 3500 Sq Ft Coverage & 50 Devices | 4 x 1G Ethernet and 2 USB ports | Armor Security

3.New Type TV Antenna-Detachable Amplified HD Digital Antenna 240 Miles Range Indoor Outdoor TV Antenna-36ft Coaxial Cable Support 4K 1080p and All TV's -Smart Amplifier Signal Booster for Local Channel

Might seem like a big expense to convert but thinking long term Cox internet Preferred 150 $49.99/mo. Seems almost free. 

Landline phone a thing of the past two cell phones with all the services we need for $70.00 a month & keeping our landline #. 

Indoor antenna makes it possible to watch programming on ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, But we prefer to use Netflix & HULU for movies, special coverage of news events. 

AS for other expenses have no clue what we spend. Just know we end the year with a lot more than we spend.


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2021)

Found some more receipts for my car - had to have a new battery about a year ago and more gas purchases.



*Car Expenses*​gas   131.84​maintenance   199.52​insurance  540.20​other    39.00​*total   910.56*​


----------



## StarSong (Jan 14, 2021)

I've never kept precise records of every dollar spent.  Sure, I know roughly what our big expenses are, including average utility bills, but am otherwise uninterested in tracking how it drips from my wallet to the greater economy.


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2021)

I do. I like to know where my money goes.


----------



## Jules (Jan 14, 2021)

Our groceries per month seemed high at nearly $700.  DH said that includes any other sundries I buy when shopping.  In the summer I willingly pay more for fresh vegetables at the Farmers Markets.  This has been an unusual year and instead of shopping sales, I grab whatever I need and get out as quickly as possible. 

Monthly gas averages out to $65.  That’s for heat and hot water.  It’s cold here in the north.  Electricity is $50. Sewer & water, $100. 

Car insurance & maintenance for 2 vehicles runs $150, gas less than $60.  Considering we have no place to go, it explains low cost for gas.  

Our 2 cell phones and internet are outrageous.  That may be because we just bought two new phones and that’s included.  Telephone & internet in Canada are some of highest in the world. 

DH is an engineer and loves to track everything.  He says he doesn’t, I know he really does.


----------



## Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> I do. I like to know where my money goes.


If you had a cash back credit card your expenses would be a breeze to know where & what you spend your money on. You would even get some of that spending back depending on where & what you spend on. 

Like the outline of how to save about $125.00 a month on cable service & pay off the purchases to bring you into the 21st. century ignoring this will be the norm. 

Heck who knows maybe you will get to the point most of the rest of us are with no need to track every dollar.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 14, 2021)

mistake - delete


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2021)

I love it! We spend more on internet accessories than we do on food. Who says we ain't smart?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I've never kept precise records of every dollar spent.  Sure, I know roughly what our big expenses are, including average utility bills, *but am otherwise uninterested in tracking how it drips from my wallet to the greater economy.*


This is sort of how dear husband and I feel. We're not wasteful, don't spend frivolously, so what goes out... goes out.


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2021)

Some have expressed disbelief on my food budget, so I kept track of what I ate for the last week. Here's my menu (assume I drink liberally of tea, diet soda or seltzers with meals or in between):

Sunday breakfast - cold cereal, cashews, cranberry juice, apple
Sunday lunch - winter squash, baked potato, Brussels sprouts
Sunday dinner - cheese wrap, flax meal cake

Monday breakfast - slept late, passed on breakfast
Monday lunch - beef barley soup, cornbread
Monday dinner - cold cereal

Tuesday breakfast - oatmeal, apple, yogurt
Tuesday lunch - pastrami sandwich, cole slaw
Tuesday dinner - mixed nuts, honey

Wednesday breakfast - cornbread, yogurt, apple
Wednesday lunch - grapes, cottage cheese, winter squash, cranberry juice
Wednesday dinner - cold cereal

Thursday breakfast - toast with peanut butter
Thursday lunch - ramen with pastrami, spinach and tomatoes; cashews
Thursday dinner - cold cereal

Friday breakfast - French toast sticks, apple, yogurt
Friday lunch - steamed broccoli with melted cheese, cranberry juice
snack - cold cereal
Friday dinner - waffles with ice cream, mixed nuts

Saturday breakfast - oatmeal, apple
Saturday lunch - pastrami sandwich, cole slaw, grapes
snack - mixed nuts
Saturday dinner - egg salad on butter lettuce, ice cream


----------

